# Java + Siemens SPS (Prodave-DLL)?



## Guest (4. Aug 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit der Java-Einbindung der
Prodave-DLL von Siemens , um aus einer S7
Daten zu ziehen?
(S7 über IBH-Netlink bzw. CP 343 angebunden).

zur allg. Info:
Eine S7-300 ist eine SPS
(SpeicherProgrammierbare Steuerung) die 
in Industrieanlagen zur Maschinen- und Anlagensteuerung
verbaut werden.

Zugegeben, das Thema ist verdammt speziell.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## lhein (4. Aug 2008)

Hatte die S7 nicht schon eine Netzwerkschnittstelle? Dann kannst doch einfach die Sachen runterkopieren sofern die freigegeben sind oder irre ich mich?
Zugegeben es ist schon fast 2 Jahre her, dass ich mich mit Steuerungen rumgeschlagen habe.

->edit:
seh grad, dass diese DLL etwas tiefer in die Materie geht. Dachte erst es geht dir nur darum, NCPs zu bekommen oder raufzuspielen.

www.bitman.ca/Prodav_e.pdf

Evtl. kann man in C eine Wrapper DLL schreiben, die die Prodave.dll verwendet und dann auf diese über JNI zugreifen.

lhein


----------



## Guest (4. Aug 2008)

Prodave bringt selbst Beispiele zur Einbindung in VB und Delphi mit, nicht aber in Java.

Da ich Software zur Datenauswertung bereits in Java erstellt habe, wäre eine
direkte Java-Anbindung natürlich schön.

Als unschönere Lösung habe ich mir das VisualStudio 2008 herunter geladen
(ist auch aktuell auf der c't-CD drauf) um die DLL anzuhängen.

Leider habe ich hier keine direkte Visu, von der ich die 
Java-Auswertung aufrufen kann.

Carsten


----------



## lhein (4. Aug 2008)

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe. Du wirst wahrscheinlich nicht darum herum kommen, JNI zu verwenden um von Java aus C Code anzusprechen, der wiederum Methoden aus der prodave.dll verwendet.

lhein


----------

